
The Do-It-Yourself 21 Bitcoin Computer: Raspberry Pi 3 Edition - MichaelAO
https://21.co/learn/diy-bitcoin-computer-raspberry-pi/#configure-system-options
======
ratfacemcgee
So truth time: i have no idea what the 21 bitcoin computer does. Does it mine
bitcoin? Or is it just a computer which runs the bitcoin wallet?

Why is it any different to me running a bitcoin wallet on my computer now?

